# Gartner duct cyst



## julieclifton2011 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking for a code for the procedure "Marsupialization of the left Gartner duct cyst".  I have searched the inter net and what I have come up with is "58999" unlisted.  The operative note reads,

 " A 2-cm incision made over the surface of the cyst and the cyst was entered.  Clear fluid was extruded.  Next , using a 2-0 Vicryl suture the cyst cavity was sutured to the vaginal mucosa.  This was done around the circumference of the entire opening. There was no bleeding encountered; otherwise, there were no complications."

I had thought about the Incision and Drainage codes, but this was done as an outpatient procedure at the hospital and thought it was more involved then a simple I&D.

Waiting to bill this charge, thanks for any imput,
Julie


----------

